# Bà bầu nên ăn gì để tốt cho thai nhi, để con tăng cân nhanh?



## Ngankim (29/11/21)

_Giai đoạn mang thai, bà bầu cần bổ sung rất nhiều dưỡng chất từ nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau để tăng cường sức khỏe và nuôi em bé khỏe mạnh. Kể cả những loại thực phẩm xưa nay chưa từng dùng qua. Nhưng trong số đó bạn có biết bà bầu nên ăn gì để tốt cho thai nhi nhất? Làm thế nào để em bé trong bụng mẹ phát triển khỏe mạnh, tăng cân đều đặn? Dưới đây sẽ là phần thông tin dành cho bạn._ 

*1. Bà bầu nên ăn gì để tốt cho thai nhi?*
Trong thời kỳ mang thai, cơ thể của mẹ diễn ra nhiều thay đổi và có nhu cầu cao về dinh dưỡng. Các thực phẩm mẹ dung nạp không chỉ giúp cơ thể mẹ khỏe mạnh mà còn là nguồn dưỡng chất để bé phát triển, đạt các chỉ số phát triển như kỳ vọng. Vậy bà bầu nên ăn gì để tốt cho thai nhi? Dưới đây là chi tiết những loại thực phẩm bạn nên quan tâm:





Bà bầu ăn gì tốt cho thai nhi được nhiều mẹ quan tâm.

* 1.1. Sữa và các sản phẩm từ sữa*
Việc thiếu hụt canxi là tình trạng mà rất nhiều mẹ bầu gặp phải. Đây là nguyên nhân khiến mẹ có tình trạng chuột rút, mệt mỏi. Còn bé yêu thì có thể gặp phải chứng còi xương ngay từ khi còn trong bụng mẹ. Sữa và các sản phẩm từ sữa là nguồn thực phẩm bổ sung canxi lý tưởng cho cơ thể của mẹ bầu và thai nhi. Thêm vào đó, thực phẩm này còn chứa lượng men vi sinh quý giá giúp ngăn ngừa chứng táo bón ở mẹ bầu hiệu quả.

*1.2. Các món ăn từ đậu*
_Bà bầu ăn gì tốt cho em bé _thì chắc chắn không thể bỏ qua các món ăn từ đậu. Đây là nguồn cung cấp protein, folate (B9), sắt và canxi tuyệt vời cho cơ thể của mẹ và bé. Các nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng đậu và các cây họ đậu có tác dụng giúp phát triển mô và cơ ở thai nhi. Thực phẩm này cũng giàu chất xơ để mẹ bầu thoát khỏi táo bón, giúp mẹ thoải mái, dễ chịu hơn trong suốt thai kỳ.

* 1.3. Khoai lang*
Khoai lang sở hữu hàm lượng beta-carotene giàu có. Đây là hợp chất sẽ chuyển đổi thành vitamin A rất cần thiết cho sự biệt hóa của các tế bào và mô trong cơ thể của bé. Quá trình tăng trưởng này rất quan trọng với sự phát triển của thai nhi. Các nghiên cứu chứng minh rằng, phụ nữ mang cần tăng lượng vitamin A lên khoảng 40% so với bình thường.
Hơn nữa, khoai lang còn là lọai củ có hương vị ngọt nhẹ, giúp giảm lượng đường trong máu, giảm nguy cơ tiểu đường thai kỳ cho mẹ bầu.

*1.4. Cá hồi*





Cá hồi giàu Omega 3 rất tốt cho bà bầu

Chế độ ăn thông thường của phụ nữ mang thai thường rất hạn chế các thực phẩm chứa omega-3. Trong khi đó, các axit béo có omega-3 lại đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc xây dựng não bộ và thị giác của thai nhi. Chính vì vậy, việc sử dụng cá hồi – loại cá giàu omega-3,6,9 thực sự lý tưởng với sức khỏe của mẹ bầu. 
Thực đơn với 2 bữa cá mỗi tuần sẽ giúp mẹ bầu bổ sung được được lượng omega-3, tăng nồng độ EPA và DHA trong máu lên mức lý tưởng.

*1.5. Trứng và các món ăn chế biến từ trứng*

Nếu mẹ bầu đang băn khoăn *bà bầu nên ăn gì để tốt cho thai nhi* thì trứng chính là một “siêu thực phẩm” phổ biến và dễ thưởng thức. Các nghiên cứu dinh dưỡng đã chỉ ra rằng, trứng cung cấp rất nhiều dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho sự phát triển xương, ống thần kinh và não bộ của thai nhi như sắt, omega-3, choline, kẽm, canxi, vitamin D…
_>>> Điểm danh __*Những Điều Mẹ Cần Biết Khi Tập Ăn Dặm Cho Bé*__<<<_ 

*1.6. Bông cải xanh và các loại rau cải xanh*
Bông cải xanh và các loại rau xanh mang đến hệ dưỡng chất vô cùng phong phú như: vitamin K, vitamin A, vitamin C, sắt, kẽm, canxi, folate, kali và chất xơ. Đặc biệt, trong bông cải xanh còn giàu chất chống oxy hóa nên sẽ giúp mẹ bầu tăng đề kháng, ngăn ngừa chứng táo bón trong thai kỳ.
Ngoài ra, các nghiên cứu mới đây cũng chỉ ra rằng, các loại rau xanh là có mối quan hệ mật thiết với việc giảm nguy cơ em bé được sinh ra có tình trạng nhẹ cân, suy dinh dưỡng từ trong bụng mẹ. Do đó, mẹ nên lưu ý bổ sung rau vào thực đơn mỗi ngày nhé!





Bông cải giàu axits Folic tốt cho cơ thể bà bầu

*1.7. Thịt nạc*
Thịt nạc rất giàu protein, các khoáng chất quan trọng giúp mẹ bổ sung đầy đủ dinh dưỡng trong thai kỳ. Những dưỡng chất như sắt, canxi, kẽm và các loại vitamin có trong thịt giúp thúc đẩy quá trình sản xuất tế bào máu và tăng lượng oxy mà cơ thể mẹ cung cấp cho thai nhi.

_>>> Tham khảo thêm: __*Thời Trang Cho Mẹ Bầu Trong Suốt Thai Kỳ*__ <<<_ 

*1.8. Dầu gan cá*
Bổ sung dinh dưỡng từ dầu gan cá là một việc làm cần thiết để bé và mẹ khỏe mạnh, phát triển tốt trong thai kỳ. Dầu gan cá rất giàu có omega 3, vitamin D, A cần thiết cho sự phát triển não bộ và mắt của thai nhi.






Mẹ bầu bổ sung dầu gan cá tăng cường omega 3

*1.9. Các loại quả mọng nước*
_Bà bầu nên ăn gì cho mát_ chắc chắn không thể thiếu những loại quả mọng nước. Không chỉ có tác dụng kích thích khẩu vị, những loại hoa quả này còn giúp ngăn ngừa táo bón, tăng cường sức đề kháng cho cơ thể mẹ bầu. Trong nhiều loại quả mọng nước như chanh, mận, xoài còn chứa rất nhiều khoáng chất tự nhiên giúp ngăn ngừa xuất huyết bên trong, làm ổn định huyết áp cho mẹ bầu.

*1.10. Ngũ cốc*
*Bà bầu nên ăn gì để tốt cho thai nhi* chắc chắn nên tham khảo và sử dụng các loại ngũ cốc. Đây là nguồn bổ sung omega 3, vitamin, kẽm, axit folic, selen, protein, glucid,… rất cần thiết cho sự hình thành và phát triển não bộ của thai nhi. Ngũ cốc cũng giúp phòng ngừa khuyết tật ống thần kinh của trẻ trong giai đoạn 3 tháng đầu.

_>>> Gợi ý: __*Các bước chăm sóc da cơ bản cho mẹ bầu*__ <<<_ 

*1.11. Bơ và các món ăn từ quả bơ*




Bơ giàu dưỡng chất tốt cho bà bầu
Bơ và các món ăn từ bơ là đáp án chính xác nhất cho câu hỏi:_ bà bầu nên ăn gì để con tăng cân nhanh? _Với hàm lượng vitamin nhóm B, các axit béo không bão hòa đơn, chất xơ, vitamin K, vitamin C, A,… giàu có, bơ giúp ngăn ngừa dị tật ống thần kinh. Không những vậy, loại quả này còn giúp giảm chuột rút ở chân khi mang thai rất hiệu quả. Cũng cần phải nói thêm rằng, lượng kali trong bơ lý tưởng hơn trong chuối rất nhiều.

*1.12. Trái cây sấy khô*






Trái cây sấy khô giúp mẹ bầu sáng mắt
Không chỉ trái cây tươi mà trái cây khô cũng rất tốt cho mẹ bầu. Việc nhâm nhi các loại trái cây khô giúp mẹ bầu cải thiện thị giác. Thực phẩm này cũng giúp cung cấp chất xơ, sắt, kẽm và các vitamin nhóm B vô cùng tốt cho thai nhi.

*1.13. Uống đủ nước*
Nghe có vẻ lạ lùng nhưng thực tế uống đủ nước cũng là cách rất tốt cho sức khỏe của mẹ và bé. Hơn 70% cơ thể là nước, nước có vai trò thực hiện các chuyển hóa dinh dưỡng trong cơ thể. Do đó, uống đủ nước sẽ thúc đẩy quá trình này, rất có lợi cho cơ thể.
*1.14. Cam, quýt, trái cây có múi*
Cam, quýt và các loại trái cây có múi là nguồn thực phẩm giàu có vitamin C, chất xơ và chất chống oxy hóa tốt cho cơ thể. Các loại quả này cũng là xúc tác để mẹ bầu hấp thu sắt tốt hơn.
*1.15. Sữa chua*




Bổ sung sữa chua tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của bà bầu
Sữa chua giàu canxi hơn các sản phẩm khác đồng thời cũng chứa hàng tỷ lợi khuẩn có lợi cho hệ tiêu hóa của mẹ bầu.

*2. Bà bầu nên ăn gì để con tăng cân nhanh?*
Bà bầu nên ăn gì để tốt cho thai nhi? Trên thực tế, trọng lượng của thai nhi tăng trong suốt thai kỳ nhưng đặc biệt phát triển mạnh vào thời điểm 3 tháng cuối. Đây là lúc mẹ bầu nên đặc biệt chú ý về chế độ dinh dưỡng để có thể giúp bé đạt được cân nặng lý tưởng cũng như các phát triển đồng đều về thể chất. Một vài gợi ý về các loại thực phẩm “vàng” giúp bé tăng cân bao gồm:
Nên thực hiện chế độ ăn khoa học để bé yêu tăng cân nhanh ngay từ khi ở trong bụng mẹ nhé!

Tinh bột: mẹ bầu nên duy trì ăn 2-3 bát cơm vào các bữa chính. Ngoài ra có thể bổ sung thêm các loại hạt, khoai lang, ngũ cốc vào các bữa phụ và bữa sáng.
Thịt: nên sử dụng khoảng 2-3 mỗi món thịt trên một tuần và luân phiên thay đổi các loại thịt để mẹ bầu không có cảm giác nghén.
Cá: mỗi tuần nên thưởng thức 2-3 bữa cá với nhiều hình thức chế biến: hấp, kho, rán,…
Rau xanh: thực đơn mỗi ngày cần có rau xanh. Ngoài ra, có thể bổ sung với các loại củ để đa dạng và thay đổi khẩu vị.
Trứng: bà bầu cần bổ sung 3-4 quả trứng/ tuần là vừa đủ.
Hoa quả: mẹ bầu nên ăn hoa quả mỗi ngày. Có thể ăn trực tiếp hoặc vắt lấy nước đều được.
Để biết bà bầu nên ăn gì để tốt cho thai nhi, cần có một chế độ dinh dưỡng phù hợp. Mẹ bầu hãy tham khảo ý kiến tư vấn từ các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng để có được chế độ ăn khoa học nhất. Hiện nay, tại hệ thống Bệnh viện Đa khoa Vinmec đã có sẵn gói chăm sóc thai sản với đầy đủ dịch vụ tư vấn dinh dưỡng, siêu âm và hỗ trợ sinh con. Mẹ bầu có thể tham khảo và sử dụng dịch vụ này để có được thai kỳ khỏe mạnh, an tâm nhất. Đừng quên tải ngay app VinID và sử dụng ví điện tử VinID Pay để thanh toán chi phí dịch vụ tại Vinmec nhanh chóng, thuận tiện nhé!


----------

